# Blue mushrooms...



## Dendro Dave

I stumbled across these while doing some searches online...thought they were cool enough to share.










For more images...
Chlorociboria - Google Search

For info about them and their blue wood used in art...
Chlorociboria aeruginascens, the green stain fungus - Tom Volk's Fungus of the Month for July 2008

More info/pics and links...
Chlorociboria aeruginascens & C. aeruginosa (MushroomExpert.Com)

These are in North America...it may be worth adding some "infected" wood to a viv or crushing up/taking spore prints from them and trying them in a viv. If anyone runs across these I'd love to get some samples of the mushrooms and infected wood to try this with. I'd even pay a little


----------



## Nicholas

Thoes would look really really cool in a Viv...


----------



## Julio

they look sweet, i bet they are toxic though


----------



## candm519

What a glorious color!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Julio said:


> they look sweet, i bet they are toxic though


I've never seen a frog eat a mushroom so I don't worry about it to much 

BTW you people up north need to get outside and start looking for this stuff. Look for blue wood if you can't see the actual mushrooms. It is supposedly in Michigan at least, probably nyc too... Find it, send it


----------



## Nicholas

Ugggh but I don't want to walk around the woods right now...


----------



## Jadenkisses

Whoa.. 
I thought the mushrooms that pop up in my vivs were cute, but those mushrooms are just beautiful! 
And, why aren't people finding this stuff and selling it? 
I'd like to have some!


----------



## lgabrick

I hunt for morels in the woods by my house in north Indiana. I have seen a lot like that but never that blue. Those things gotta be poisonous (to people). I would love to have some like that in my vivarium. I have some shelf mushrooms in one of my terrariums, turkey wing. Those mushrooms almost look like they were dyed blue!


----------



## Dendro Dave

lgabrick said:


> I hunt for morels in the woods by my house in north Indiana. I have seen a lot like that but never that blue. Those things gotta be poisonous (to people). I would love to have some like that in my vivarium. I have some shelf mushrooms in one of my terrariums, turkey wing. Those mushrooms almost look like they were dyed blue!


Hook a brother up


----------



## Nicholas

Jadenkisses said:


> Whoa..
> I thought the mushrooms that pop up in my vivs were cute, but those mushrooms are just beautiful!
> And, why aren't people finding this stuff and selling it?
> I'd like to have some!


You know what I noticed just now about this hobby...


I could walk around the woods. Find a bunch of crap. Put it up on Dendroboard and am almost 99.9987% positive SOMEONE would buy it. I think we all need some sort of rehabilitation program.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Nicholas said:


> You know what I noticed just now about this hobby...
> 
> 
> I could walk around the woods. Find a bunch of crap. Put it up on Dendroboard and am almost 99.9987% positive SOMEONE would buy it. I think we all need some sort of rehabilitation program.


There are basically several people on ebay that do that...One in Arkansas who I've posted links to several times, sells lots of moss, moss covered rocks and lichens along with other stuff off her property. One thing to consider is ethical harvesting. Its not that big a deal if one guy goes out and takes a lil moss, some mushrooms or lichens but if a ton of people start doing it, especially off property other then their own, then we have a problem.


----------



## Nicholas

Agreed.

Moss takes age's to grow.

So I was 99.9987 percent correct!!! Yippeeeeee


----------



## MA70Snowman

so uh.. how much to score some "blue" 'shrooms?  I think those would look stellar in a viv. I'm definatly down for funding someones field trip if I got a cut of it


----------



## Dendro Dave

Found some more examples of blue mushrooms including one available to buy...

Pleurotus columbinus-Blue Oyster (This is the one you can buy)

























Here are some other random blue mushroom pics...some may be identified, others I may not have found a name for...

Blue mushroom (Stropharia aeruginosa)









Entoloma sp. Balfour Track, Tarkine, Tasmania










Mycena interrupta

















lactarius indigo (edible, found in the US)









Sky blue mushroom. Entoloma Hochstetteri (virescens), Fox Glacier, New Zealand









Entoloma Hochstetteri









Unknowns...





















....And 1 purple one just so you know they exist too 

Cortinarius archeri, Wilson's Promontory, Victoria


----------



## fleshfrombone

Blue mushrooms eh? Dave now I know where your crazy Buddhist metaphysical page long posts come from 

Sick mushys, how do they taste bro?


----------



## Dendro Dave

LoL...actually my little kensho/satori experience I had back in college was drug free and way more intense/profound then anything I experienced experimenting with a few things in college 

Having said that though If it wasn't for the slim chance of having a psychotic break or hurting yourself in some way because you are hallucinating, I would suggest that everyone try shrooms at least once  I think most studies show the vast majority of people that experiment with them say they are glad they did it, and it has had a positive impact on their life...like 75% of people in one study I stumbled over years ago. 

I do also like the taste of most edible mushrooms I've tried...and a friend grew some huge "magic" ones back in college...and I munched those like raw carrots...while my other friend took 30min trying to choke them down in teas, or mixed with peanut butter and all kinds of crap to cover the taste and puked or nearly so at least several times.

*Disclaimer* Do not eat unidentified mushrooms! ...and if you choose to trip, trip responsibly!


----------



## JrayJ

Imma raw carrot guy meself. Oh! and cool shrooms btw.


----------



## Bananaslug

May to early June along the Arkansas river in heavily wooded areas (west of keystone dam hiking trails for instance) when it's really really rainy and wet, there are tons of large blue mushrooms around. Might be those indigos? Dunno... But if you smash em in your hands it's like wringing out brght blue milky paint. They are pretty cool as far as I'm concerned. Dave, if you ever want to go on a morel hunt, I know some good places around here. Btw, way off subject, you ever done business with Sandstone Orchids out in bristow? I just picked up some nice macodes petola and some vine like creeping bulbophyllum gobiense. If you haven't checked that place out I would highly recomend it!


----------



## dendrothusiast

I agree as long as it comes off your own property it's fine. but i also agree wht's to say they're not toxic to other vivarium animals besides frogs? 

it's still cool people are selling them - hopefully with info of their toxin levels. Hopefully people aren't buying them for digestion but more for their looks. I won't lie, I would buy some because they would look great for a viv and blue is my favorite color


----------



## Dendro Dave

Bananaslug said:


> May to early June along the Arkansas river in heavily wooded areas (west of keystone dam hiking trails for instance) when it's really really rainy and wet, there are tons of large blue mushrooms around. Might be those indigos? Dunno... But if you smash em in your hands it's like wringing out brght blue milky paint. They are pretty cool as far as I'm concerned. Dave, if you ever want to go on a morel hunt, I know some good places around here. Btw, way off subject, you ever done business with Sandstone Orchids out in bristow? I just picked up some nice macodes petola and some vine like creeping bulbophyllum gobiense. If you haven't checked that place out I would highly recomend it!


Huh, i never noticed any blue mushrooms around here in the woods, I'll have to take a look over that way next year. 

Never heard of sandstone orchids, I hardly ever out that direction but if I am I'll definitely make a point of stopping by.


----------



## Dendro Dave

dendrothusiast said:


> I agree as long as it comes off your own property it's fine. but i also agree wht's to say they're not toxic to other vivarium animals besides frogs?
> 
> it's still cool people are selling them - hopefully with info of their toxin levels. Hopefully people aren't buying them for digestion but more for their looks. I won't lie, I would buy some because they would look great for a viv and blue is my favorite color


Are you talking about the top 3 pics of the newest batch I posted? Those are edible, sold many places as such. As far as general toxicity in a viv the ones that would worry me are the kinds that ooze goo out of them sometimes, that stuff may not be good for a frog to wade through. Other then that I'm not aware of any that are toxic to the touch, that goo may even be safe. Mostly you have ingest them to be poisoned...and no one should do that unless they are very sure the species is edible.


----------



## candm519

*Re: Dendro Dave's Blue mushrooms*

Look beyond the amazing blue in this picture --
There is a little red-ball-topped (maybe baby) mushroom growing out of the same wall toward Big Blue's stem. And is that a green liverwort covering the wall?


----------



## Dendro Dave

*Re: Dendro Dave's Blue mushrooms*



candm519 said:


> Look beyond the amazing blue in this picture --
> There is a little red-ball-topped (maybe baby) mushroom growing out of the same wall toward Big Blue's stem. And is that a green liverwort covering the wall?


That red thing may be a "britsh soldier" lichen (or something similar), cud be a young shroom also...not sure. 
does look like the green stuff is some type of liverwort...pretty cool, wouldn't mind having some in a viv


----------



## earthfrog

OK, Dave...did you ever get a hold of any of these blue or purple mushrooms?


----------



## james67

GA endemic P. weilii:










james


----------



## Dendro Dave

earthfrog said:


> OK, Dave...did you ever get a hold of any of these blue or purple mushrooms?


No, I don't think you can buy them anywhere...there is one type that is kinda blue that you can get but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## earthfrog

Aw, fooey. Well, if you have the name, let me know. 
I once found these purple shelf mushrooms and since then have been hoping they would spring up in my tank. I have orange and grey ones come up.


----------



## Dendro Dave

earthfrog said:


> Aw, fooey. Well, if you have the name, let me know.
> I once found these purple shelf mushrooms and since then have been hoping they would spring up in my tank. I have orange and grey ones come up.


Here are the only blue ones I've seen you can buy spore for...








The Spore Works :: Specialty Mushroom Cultures :: Liquid Culture Syringes :: Pleurotus columbinus : Blue Oyster Mushroom Culture Syringe

Here are some edible pink ones I've wanted to try in a viv too...










Looks like the color can vary









The Spore Works :: Specialty Mushroom Cultures :: Culture Slants :: Pleurotus djamor : Pink Oyster Mushroom Culture Slant


----------

